#  > Islam >  > Koran >  de 70.000 die direct naar het paradijs gaan insjaallah

## Sterretje2

Imam al-Bukhari, moge Allah genade met heb hebben, vertelde in zijn Sahih van Ibn 'Abbaas, radya'Allahu anhoe, dat de Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zei: 'Mij werd de gemeenschappen getoond, en sommigen Profeten gingen voorbij met hun volgelingen. Dan werd mij een grote menigte getoond, en ik zei: "Wat is dit? Is dit mijn Ummah?' Er werd gezegd, 'Nee, dit is Moesa, 'alayhi salaam, en zijn volk.' Er werd gezegd, 'Kijk naar de horizon.' Daar zag ik een kolossale menigte, die de horizon vulde. 
En er werd gezegd: "Kijk daar, en daar, aan de horizons van de hemel.' Er was een menigte, die de horizons vulde. Er werd gezegd: 'Dit is jouw Ummah, en van deze zullen zeventig duizend het Paradijs binnentreden zonder rekenschap af te leggen. 
Dan ging (de Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam) binnen, zonder verdere uitleg.
De mensen begonnen te discussiren over wat hij had gezegd, zeggende: "Wij zijn degenen die hebben geloofd in Allah en Zijn boodschapper hebben gevolgd; wij zijn zij", of, "Het zijn onze kinderen die met de Islaam geboren zijn terwijl wij in Jaahiliyyah (onwetendheid) geboren zijn."] De Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, hoorde over wat er gezegd werd, dus kwam buiten en zei: 'Zij zijn degenen die niet naar ruqya zoeken, die niet geloven in slechte voortekenen en geen verbranding gebruiken; zij stellen hun vertrouwen in hun Heer...' [/COLOR]

De betekenis van de h'adith is dat er een groep van deze Ummah zal zijn die het Paradijs zal binnentreden zonder rekenschap te moeten afleggen, niet dat het aantal Paradijsbewoners van deze Ummah zeventig duizend is. De zeventig duizend, waarnaar wordt gerefereerd in deze h'adith, is van een hoge status van deze Ummah omwille van enkele speciale eigenschappen die zij hebben, zoals gemeld is in de h'adith: 'Zij zijn degenen die niet naar ruqya zoeken, die niet geloven in slechte voortekenen en geen verbranding gebruiken; zij stellen hun vertrouwen in hun Heer...' 

De reden dat zij het Paradijs binnentreden zullen zonder rekenschap te moeten afleggen en zonder gestraft te worden staat duidelijk in een andere overlevering van Al-Bukhari, moge Allah genadig met hem zijn, van Ibn 'Abbas, radya'Allahu anhoe, die zei: 'De Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zei: 'Mij werd de gemeenschappen getoond. 
Een Profeet kwam voorbij met een groep, een andere kwam voorbij met een kleine groep, een andere met tien volgelingen, een andere met vijf, en een andere op zijn eentje (met geen volgelingen). 
Ik keek en zag een zeer grote menigte, en ik zei, 'O Jibriel, is dit mijn Ummah?' Hij zei, 'Nee, maar kijk naar de horizon.' 
Dus ik keek naar de horizon en zag een kolossale menigte. Hij zei, 'Deze is jouw Ummah, en zeventig duizend aan hun hoofd die geen rekenschap zullen moeten afleggen en niet gestraft zullen worden.'Ik zei, 'Waardoor?' Hij zei, 'Zij gebruiken geen verbranding en zoeken niet naar ruqya, of geloven in slechte voortekenen; zij stellen hun vertrouwen in hun Heer.'Ukhaashah ibn Mihsamn stond op en zei, 'Bid tot Allah om mij een van hen te maken!' Hij, de Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zei, 'O Allah, maak hem een van hen.' Dan stond een andere man op en hij zei, 'Bid tot Allah om mij een van hen te maken.' Hij, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zei, 'Ukaashah heeft jou erin verslagen.' [Sahih Bukhari; 6059] 

Sa'd, radya'Allahu anhoe, zei betreffende wat de Profeet, salla Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zei: 'Zeventig duizend of zeven honderd [een van de overleveraars was niet zeker] van mijn Ummah zal het Paradijs binnentreden, en de eerste van hen zal niet binnengaan totdat de laatste van hen dat ook doet. 
En hun gezichten zal als de maan in de nacht zijn, wanneer ze vol is.' [Overgeleverd door Al-Bukhari] 

Abu Hurayra, radya'Allahu anhoe, zei: 'Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allah, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zeggen: 'Een groep van mijn Ummah, zeventigduizend sterk, zal het Paradijs binnentreden, met hun gezichten schijnend als de maan.' [Overgeleverd door al-Bukhari] [/COLOR]

Muslim overleverde ook over hen in zijn Sahih van Jaabir ibn 'Abd-Allah, radya'Allahu anhoe: '... dan zullen de gelovigen behoed worden en de eerste groep die behoed wordt zullen gezichten hebben zoals de maan wanneer ze vol is, [zij zullen zijn met] zeventig duizend, die geen rekenschap zullen moeten afleggen. Dan komen zij die schijnen zoals de sterren in de hemel...' 

Er is goed nieuws voor ieder van de moslims in deze h'adith en anderen. Er is meer informatie in een overlevering verteld in de Musnad van Imaam Ahmad en de Sunan van al-Thirmidi en Ibn Maajah, waar is overleverd dat Abu Umaamah heeft gezegd dat de Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zei: 'Mijn Heer belooft mij dat zeventig duizend van mijn Ummah het Paradijs zal betreden zonder rekenschap te moeten afleggen of gestraft te worden; met iedere duizend van hen zal nog een andere zeventigduizend zijn, plus drie handvolle van de handvolle van mijn Heer, moge Hij verheerlijkt worden.' Wij vragen Allah om ons van hen te maken. Stel je voor: zeventigduizend, met iedere duizend van hen nog een andere zeventigduizend - hoe groot is het totale aantal van mensen die het Paradijs zal binnentreden zonder rekenschap te moeten afleggen. Hoeveel zullen er in iedere handvolle 'bijeengeschraapt' worden door de Genadevolle, Medelijdende, Genereuze Almachtige Heer? Wij vragen Allah om ons van dat aantal te maken. 

Het tweede goede nieuws is dat het aantal Paradijsbewoners van deze Ummah twee derde zal zijn van het gehele aantal. Meer mensen zullen het Paradijs binnentreden van de Ummah van Mohammed, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, dan van alle voorgaande gemeenschappen verenigd. Dit goede nieuws komt van de Profeet, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, in de h'adith dat zegt dat hij tegen zijn metgezellen op een dag zei, 'Zullen jullie tevreden zijn als jullie een kwart van de mensen van het Paradijs waren?' Zij zeiden, 'Ja.' Hij zei, 'Zullen jullie tevreden zijn als jullie n derde van de mensen van het Paradijs waren.' Zij zeiden, 'Ja.' Hij zei, 'Zullen jullie tevreden zijn als jullie een helft van de mensen van het Paradijs waren?' Zij zeiden, 'Ja.' Hij zei, 'Bij Degene in Wiens hand de ziel van Mohammed is, ik hoop dat jullie de helft zullen zijn van de mensen van het Paradijs. 
Niemand zal het Paradijs binnentreden behalve een moslim, en tussen de mensen van Shirk zijn jullie als een wit haar op de huid van een zwarte stier, of een zwart haar op de huid van een rode stier.' [Overgeleverd door al-Bukhari; 6047] 

Het laatste deel van het goede nieuws komt in een andere sahih h'adith, waarin de Profeet, salla Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam, zegt: "De mensen van het Paradijs zijn 120 rijen, waarvan tachtig van deze Ummah zijn en de andere veertig van alle andere gemeenschappen.' [Overgeleverd door al-Thirmidi; 3469; hij zei dat dit een hasan h'adith is.] We prijzen Allah voor Zijn zegeningen en vragen Hem voor Zijn genade en barmhartigheid, en om ons te laten verblijven in het Paradijs door Zijn barmhartigheid en goedheid. Moge Allah onze Profeet Mohammed zegenen, salla'Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam. 

Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Mohammed Salih Al-Munajjid
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## - Moslima.

Wow, maschaAllaah!! barakAllahoufeek
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## malikah4

mashaAllah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

Salaam aleikum.

Zullen wij daar toe behoren?

70.000 mensen die zonder berekening naar het paradijs gaan de rest word allemaal berekend....

Moge Allah ons die dag de zware dag genadig zijn ameen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

